# Eos Engine Failure



## rockymtneos (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi EOS folks,
Recently, my partner and I were driving up I-70, near the Eisenhower tunnel. This road is at an elevation of 9,000-10,000 feet. We recently purchased a 2007 2.0T, which has, like all the VWs I've owned, been amazing (and fun). However, the engine started stalling out in 5th gear at around 80 MPH. And I mean STALL. Complete loss of power-- kind of frightening, as it just kept cutting out, even after a stop at a rest area in order to check all the fluids/oil, etc. We had to turn around and go back to Denver. This was both frightening and harrowing in mountain driving, when surrounded by V8 SUVs and 18 wheelers going 90...anybody have a clue as to why it's happening?
I'm confused-- it was kind of like the old carburetor "vapor lock" or something. Or else the turbo's not able to blow excess exhaust at high altitudes, or something? I know this is an odd post, but...any advice? Our previous Jetta 1.8t NEVER had altitude problems (or any problems, for that matter).
k


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Eos Engine Failure (rockymtneos)*

Strictly a guess, but it could be something as simple as a computer programming glitch, or sensor malfunction, that is not allowing the engine to properly compensate for the elevation.
Obliviously a trip to the dealer and a diagnostic check up is in order. Hopefully it is a simple fix or adjustment.
Good luck getting it sorted.
Kevin


----------



## lilj1969 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Eos Engine Failure (rockymtneos)*

Similar situation happen to me Saturday close to ST George Utah. Only around 3000' elevation. Cruising along 75MPH speed limit then my EOS did a rapid slow dowbn to 55 mph. So I gave it the gas and my MDF display showed my current gear as 5th, when applied gas it dropped instantly to 3rd gear. Did this for the next 10 miles until I reached cellphone coverage. Engine light came on only after I shut down engine then restarted it. It would top out speed @ 60MPH then would drop to 45MPH So I had to cruise going 55MPH in a 75 MPH zone.
Called VW and they towed my VW 120 miles back to Las Vegas it is at dealer now waiting for Monday morning service department to open.
I have a friend who works on VW's, He said I described what is called LIMPO mode, basically something is wrong, and if you continue driving for extended period of time under normal conditions it will fry the car. So it does this thing where it forces you the driver to get to dealer right away or get it towed right away.
He said it sounds like maybe a SERVO in the AUTOMATIC went bad, but I'm not sure and will find out Monday.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Eos Engine Failure (lilj1969)*

I've been over the mt rose pass (Reno/Tahoe) without problems. Driven the EOS at Lake Tahoe (base elevation 6000' with no problems. Also no problems over Donner Pass 7400' no problems


----------



## ChicagoVeeDubs (Jan 26, 2001)

*Re: Eos Engine Failure (rockymtneos)*

just out of curiousity do you have DSG or manual?


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Eos Engine Failure (lilj1969)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lilj1969* »_S Engine light came on only after I shut down engine then restarted it. It would top out speed @ 60MPH then would drop to 45MPH So I had to cruise going 55MPH in a 75 MPH zone.


That's a bit curious. If the computer senses a problem and is reverting to a back-up program, Limp Mode also known as Open Loop, I would think the engine light should have come on instantly warning you of less then optimum performance.
My 91 dodge turbo had a MAP (manifold absolute pressure) sensor that was used to measure the difference between the manifold pressure and atmospheric pressure. I can't say if VW uses a MAP sensor but they probably have something similar. Sounds like these two problems are related. I'd be curious to know the solution to both..


----------



## rockmtnvwboys (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: Eos Engine Failure (rockymtneos)*

New profile name, sorry...
Thanks for all your kind posts. It's going to the dealership tomorrow-- hopefully they'll figure out what it is.
To one of your questions, it's a manual, not the DSG.
Thanks everybody.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Eos Engine Failure (rockmtnvwboys)*

Do you think it may have been a fuel related problem - for example, a batch of bad fuel? That's usually the first thing we look at in the aviation industry when we have an unscheduled engine shutdown.
Michael


----------



## rockmtnvwboys (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: Eos Engine Failure (rockymtneos)*

I gassed up at Safeway-- usually pretty reliable. Also, I asked the attendant if they'd had similar problems. She said "No," but, then, she would.


----------



## lilj1969 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Eos Engine Failure (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Do you think it may have been a fuel related problem - for example, a batch of bad fuel? That's usually the first thing we look at in the aviation industry when we have an unscheduled engine shutdown.
Michael

It regard to my issue







YOU WIN THE PRIZE








Turns out the fuel pump caused all my problems, dealer fixed and I'm back on the road again. My service rep informed me there is a good chance for a recall, it seems alot of the 2.0 liter engines have this problems ( she could not tell me exactley which year models). Also informed me another EOS came in today with same problem and they had 5 2.o liter cars come in last week.
Invoice lists 2 things
FUEL PUMP on description line
BAD HIGH PRESSURE PUMP cause line
REPLACED HIGH PRESSURE PUMP as work performed


_Modified by lilj1969 at 6:14 PM 6-25-2007_


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Eos Engine Failure (lilj1969)*

A very similar thing happened to me on the I65 to Indianapolis two weeks ago.
The engine kept bogging down as if it was getting no air/fuel. I called the dealer to get some phone numbers of local VW service centers. That's when I learned of the joys of life in Indiana - no service between 5pm Friday and 8am Monday.
The problem "disappeared" after 40 miles or so. It was pretty scary. No CEL or anything on the display.


----------



## ffshrimp (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Eos Engine Failure (rockymtneos)*

Hello,
Glad to hear that I was not the only one with the exact same issue. Not to mention a total coincidence that were were on the same road on the same day with the same car. My husband and I were driving on 1-70 on 6-24 as well and had to stop just past Georgetown for the same exact thing. We had to turn around a come back to Denver. My car is currently at the dealership and staying over night waiting for the part to come in.
This is what they found out:
The computer showed the tech that my car had a Fuel Pressure Regulator Sylonid problem. After they called VW tech and spoke with them VW tech told them to replace the High Pressure Fuel Pump.
So all will be well with our little zoomer and she will be back on the road Wednesday! Thanks for letting me know I was not the only one.
Jet


----------



## GWMotley (Dec 31, 2006)

not quite related, buy my car is in to have the turbo by-pass valve replaced and maybe a knock sensor after the check engine light came on last week. Of course, they have to order parts, but at least I have a VW Jetta loaner.


----------



## rockmtnvwboys (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: Eos Engine Failure (ffshrimp)*

Wow ain't that a kicker! Well, I took it into Emich (a Denver dealership)...they say they've been on the phone with VW tech, and that our particular problem has to do with some sort of fuel pump sensor that's also calibrated to detect barometric pressure, which I guess could have caused this sort of thing to happen at altitutde.
The part is 3 days to 3 weeks away, so in the meantime, they kindly loaned me an automatic







Jetta. Still, beggars can't be choosers. 
I'm still kinda annoyed that a 2 month old car would have this dangerous a problem-- didn't they drive it at altitude? Weird. And this is from me, the ultimate brand loyalist. 
David


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Eos Engine Failure (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_Also no problems over Donner Pass 7400' no problems

...you didn't feel the least bit hungry?


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Eos Engine Failure (lilj1969)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lilj1969* »_
It regard to my issue







YOU WIN THE PRIZE








Turns out the fuel pump caused all my problems, dealer fixed and I'm back on the road again. My service rep informed me there is a good chance for a recall, it seems alot of the 2.0 liter engines have this problems ( she could not tell me exactley which year models). Also informed me another EOS came in today with same problem and they had 5 2.o liter cars come in last week.
Invoice lists 2 things
FUEL PUMP on description line
BAD HIGH PRESSURE PUMP cause line
REPLACED HIGH PRESSURE PUMP as work performed

_Modified by lilj1969 at 6:14 PM 6-25-2007_


Thank you for that followup!! another notch in the JD power rating.... thats a bad place to go cheap in the parts bin. I wonder if there is a high performance version of that part...


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Eos Engine Failure (rockmtnvwboys)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rockmtnvwboys* »_I'm still kinda annoyed that a 2 month old car would have this dangerous a problem-- didn't they drive it at altitude? 

David:
I'm sure that the engine was tested at altitude. Usually, when there are static air pressure sensing problems (meaning, problems sensing the prevailing barometric pressure), it is due to something blocking the path that the air takes to get to the sensor. 
I remember an altimeter problem I once had in a medium size aircraft that was a real PITA to troubleshoot - the static air pressure sensor would not work, but it only caused problems when it was raining or when it was really humid. On dry sunny days, it was fine. Eventually, we found that some kind of insect (a wasp, maybe) had made a nest inside the pressure sensor air line, then moved out. When it was damp or wet, the remains of the nest absorbed water, swelled up, and blocked the air line.
Not exactly something we could blame the aircraft manufacturer for...
Michael


----------



## rockmtnvwboys (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: Eos Engine Failure (PanEuropean)*

Thanks Michael. I meant that tested at altitude question a bit rhetorically, as I am not so dim as to think they didn't test it at altitude. I'm dim in lots of other ways, though-- just ask my partner if you'd like a comprehensive/exhaustive list.








I'm worried that the dealership, now, is only going to replace this sensor and not the actual pump it seems is causing a lot of others' problems. I'm not a mechanic so I guess I'll just wait and see if it does it again.


----------



## lilj1969 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Eos Engine Failure (archiea)*

Another follow-up, my EOS is going back in tomorrow morning, ever since FUEL PUMP REPLACED, now I have a terrible fuel smell inside snd outside car. Also the odor comes from the vents real bad, so she goes back in.
Other note my service rep asked if engine light came back on ? so I asked why do you ask ? Looks like the HIGH PRESSURE FUEL PUMP may not be the only issue. She told me 2 fixed on Monday are back in and that another dealer has 10 2.0 liter models back in on hold. She said engineers put out the service bulletin to replace fuel pump but have now recinded this. Ackonwlesging this may not fix the real issue, and to not perform any repairs until a resolution can be found.
I'm starting to get that worried feeling







I have a long trip coming in the next couple months hope they get this figured out


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Eos Engine Failure (lilj1969)*

Have any of you run your own VAG-COM diagnosis to read out the error codes in the system? If so, please post.
Just an observation, but I get the impression that most folks here are not the type who maintain their own cars and instead rely upon the dealer...


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re:*

Does anyone know if the 2.0 in the Passat ot the Audis are having this issue?
Andy


----------



## jgermuga (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Re: (cb391)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cb391* »_Does anyone know if the 2.0 in the Passat ot the Audis are having this issue?
Andy


I don't mean to wish ill will on other VW owners but I hope so. The more cars affected, the greater chance the fix will get a high priority from VW.


----------



## PaulZooms (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: Eos Engine Failure (rockmtnvwboys)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rockmtnvwboys* »_Wow ain't that a kicker! Well, I took it into Emich (a Denver dealership)...they say they've been on the phone with VW tech, and that our particular problem has to do with some sort of fuel pump sensor that's also calibrated to detect barometric pressure, which I guess could have caused this sort of thing to happen at altitutde.
The part is 3 days to 3 weeks away, so in the meantime, they kindly loaned me an automatic







Jetta. Still, beggars can't be choosers. 
I'm still kinda annoyed that a 2 month old car would have this dangerous a problem-- didn't they drive it at altitude? Weird. And this is from me, the ultimate brand loyalist. 
David

David.
I'm interested to hear how things come out a Emich. They are also my dealer - I live less than a mile away. I'm heading up to Steamboat Springs next weekend and am concerned about having problems around the tunnel, Vail Pass and Rabbit Ears pass. Perhaps the Yukon would be a better choice









_Quote, originally posted by *lilj1969* »_I'm starting to get that worried feeling







I have a long trip coming in the next couple months hope they get this figured out

Me too. My wife and I are planning a road trip to the Pacific Northwest next month - Victoria to Northern California - many mountains between here and there.







No way we go there in the Yukon! Somehow, it wouldn't be as much fun cruising the coast.
Paul


----------



## SoCalMan (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Eos Engine Failure (rockymtneos)*

I would be curious to know how many miles are on the cars experiencing this problem.


----------



## lilj1969 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Eos Engine Failure (PaulZooms)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PaulZooms* »_
Me too. My wife and I are planning a road trip to the Pacific Northwest next month - Victoria to Northern California - many mountains between here and there.







No way we go there in the Yukon! Somehow, it wouldn't be as much fun cruising the coast.
Paul

In regard to my engine problems elevation probably not a factor. I have driven @ 4000' elevation no problems, when my fuelpump failed I was only at aprrox 2500' elevation.
Update my EOS has been running fine for the last week, seems the HIGH PRESSURE FUEL PUMP FIX worked. Although my service rep reported some fuel pump replacements came back in with engine light on. She said mine is not one of those vehicles.
They did find the cause of the fuel smell after they replaced the fuel pump. Work order reads " found leak by high pressure pump tighten fuel connector pipe at fuel pump tested ok". Since then, EOS runs great and smells great. 
Mileage when problem occured 7876

_Modified by lilj1969 at 6:08 PM 7-2-2007_


_Modified by lilj1969 at 6:08 PM 7-2-2007_


----------



## SoCalMan (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Eos Engine Failure (rockymtneos)*

There seems to have been a few service issues, including this one, where the owner/member was told that by the dealer that the particular problem was being experienced by other Eos owners as well.
Can't help but wonder what other "issues" are surfacing that we have yet to hear about?
Also wonder if additional TSB's have been issued or are forthcoming?


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Eos Engine Failure (SoCalMan)*

My problem occurred around 4,700 miles, at sea-level.
I'm going to my dealer tomorrow morning and I have a printout of this entire thread. Highlighted.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *SoCalMan* »_There seems to have been a few service issues, including this one, where the owner/member was told that by the dealer that the particular problem was being experienced by other Eos owners as well.
Can't help but wonder what other "issues" are surfacing that we have yet to hear about?
Also wonder if additional TSB's have been issued or are forthcoming?











_Modified by liquid stereo at 9:58 PM 7-2-2007_


----------



## ffshrimp (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Eos Engine Failure (rockmtnvwboys)*

David,
Kicker is not the word more like "Weird"
Just a side not I had my car at Emich and I no longer deal with that delalership. I have had many issue in the last several months with their lack of service and the fact they take forever to get parts. Yea my car has seen Emick more times than I have had the top down. I have the inside scoop on that if you care to know. I suggest you take it to McDonald on Broadway, which is 3 miles from me. They really know what they are doing ( dave is my tech guy) and you would not be driving a Jetta right now!!!! Or maybe the car is fixed. I had my car in and out in 48 hours and have not had a problem since.
I had 4600 miles on my car when the High Fuel Pressure Pump went out.
Come to find out the Audi A3 2007 has the same issue with the High Pressure Fuel Pump according to the dealership and they could be doing a recall.
Hope I see you on the road. You can't miss me My EOS is Metalic Wheat Beige with Cornsilk interior, Brown tinted windows, & mud flaps..
Smile 
Jet


----------



## EosMosis (Jul 4, 2007)

ffshrimp, where did you get your Brown tinted windows... seems like a good match for the wheate beige. BTW, any photos?


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Report (part 1)*

So nothing was done with my car. The dealer called the VW "tech line" and they were told to replace the fuel pressure return line or some such thing. Unfortunately they did not have it at the dealership but it will arrive on Thursday. This means I have to bring the vehicle back.
They had my car for the entire day and they did nothing. Not the oil change. Not the adjustment of the rear windows. Nada.
That's pretty Busted.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Report (liquid stereo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *liquid stereo* »_ Not the adjustment of the rear windows. 

Is this to fix your wind noise problem? Lets us know if this gets resolved as I have this problem as well. I've readapted all the windows, which seems to fix the pinch activated front window roll-down after putting up the top, but the passenger rear window wind noise was not resolved with this procedure.


----------



## PaulZooms (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: Eos Engine Failure (ffshrimp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ffshrimp* »_Just a side note. I had my car at Emich and I no longer deal with that delalership. I have had many issue in the last several months with their lack of service and the fact they take forever to get parts. Yea my car has seen Emich more times than I have had the top down. I have the inside scoop on that if you care to know.

Juliet,
I'm definitely interested in the inside scoop. My profile shows my email address. I bought my car at Emich and (had) plan(ned) to service it there. 
My only experience with Emich service so far was not very good. Bought it in for a bit of rim curb rash refinishing. Not only had they forgotten to get the sub in who does the work, they suggested I either leave the car a few days, or leave the wheel and ride on the spare.








Just passed 4K miles, so I'll need to have it in soon...


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Not wind-noise*

Nope. This is the fix to the rear flaps getting stuck on the window causing the entire roof mechanism to malfunction. This happened on the 2nd day of having the car. It was demonstrated to the Eos service tech at the dealership. He even diagnosed it and wrote it up for repair. The rear windows don't always lower all the way, and the flap(s) bind on the glass. If one pushes the window, it drops by roughly 0.2 - 0.4 inches, and everything works properly.
Then I bring it in and the flaps are lubed. Nothing done to the window or mechanism. Its like they're inviting me to waste my time with another visit.

_Quote, originally posted by *solarflare* »_
Is this to fix your wind noise problem? Lets us know if this gets resolved as I have this problem as well. I've readapted all the windows, which seems to fix the pinch activated front window roll-down after putting up the top, but the passenger rear window wind noise was not resolved with this procedure.


----------



## ffshrimp (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: (EosMosis)*

Hello to you,
I had the windows tinted at Alta Mere. 8223 S. Qubec St. Suite Q Englewood Co 80012. ( 303-794-3352) The Manager is Steve Tucker. The color name is Bronze. I had all the windows done as well as a clear bra. They did a wonderful job and their price is better than many places that I went to for a quote. Steve even said that the color that I picked looks bad on every other beige car but mine. he was quite suprised because he hardly ever uses that color. I hope this helps. I will post a photo soon. All the photos I have are with the top and windows down.
Have a nice day
Jet


----------



## rockmtnvwboys (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: (EosMosis)*

Jet:
Yah I'd like the inside scoop... email is [email protected] Anyway, I called Dave down at McDonald, who was very nice and very helpful. But, he said that they couldn't get this particular part any faster than Emich. 
Here's the annoying thing: Emich is saying that it's not the high pressure fuel pump (located, presumably, along the fuel line outside the gas tank), but the *other* fuel pump, located within the gas tank.
NONE of the other correspondence I've seen on here would indicate that this pump has a problem, though mine may. I called Emich to inform them of this, and they said they'd look into it, rather like "Don't tell us how to do our job." Of course I wouldn't but when so many other people have the same problem, wouldn't you listen? Also, the guy had never even heard of VW Vortex, and acted kinda like I was a total dork for even posting to these things.
Well, welcome to 2007, dude, the internet's for more than porn!
*sigh* I guess they've been responsive, just not TOO responsive.
Oh, and yah, I live out by Stapleton in an "urban pioneer" area just off Colfax, so getting down south is a little harder...but Emich is a drive in any case so I guess I don't care that much. Dave was really, really helpful, and even though he couldn't take care of our issues with any more efficacy than Emich can/could (at least I hope they can-- if this happens again and it turns out to be the high-pressure fuel pump I'm going to be purple-livid), he took the time to call and follow up, even with the Emich staff. Nice guy.
As to you other owners out there, doesn't this kinda suck, for a new car? I mean, I remember when I was 16 and drove the CRAP out of a 1985 Jetta for SIX YEARS...not ONE maintenance issue. Now I'm paying 32Gs for an undriveable car that expires after 2K miles, and sits at the dealership for a week while they order parts. I'm kinda like, "Is this the 70s? "Order" parts?" Not amused.


----------



## ffshrimp (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: (EosMosis)*

Hello to you,
I had my tinting done at Alta Mere. 8223 S. Qubec St. Suite Q Englewood ,Co 80112. ( 303-794-3352) The Manger is Steve Tucker. They did a wonderful job with the windows and my clear bra and their prices are better than the 3 other quotes that I recieved. My color is called Bronze and Steve told me that they do not use that very often because it looks bad on every other beige car he has seen except mine. How lucky I was. Sorry I do not have a photo of the car with the windows up. I will have to take one and post it later.
Have a nice day.
Jet


----------



## jtrujillo86 (Aug 21, 2005)

*Re: (rockmtnvwboys)*

To Rockymtnvwboys:
You should take your VeeDub to Osborn. They have the best service of any dealership that I have been to in Boulder.
Keep us up to date with your issues.
- Jeremy.


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (jtrujillo86)*

Doesn't a bronze tint typically use some sort of dye to get that color? If so, it will turn purple over time. Hopefully you got a lifetime warranty.


----------

